

Metaphone: Stanford study of phone metadata's privacy consequences - schoen
http://metaphone.me/

======
pacaro
Confusing name reuse, for me metaphone[1] is a better soundex

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/metaphone](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/metaphone)

------
PeterisP
Here's what I don't get about web fonts -
[http://imgur.com/SA3FjJb](http://imgur.com/SA3FjJb) \- why do people use
tools that break down so horribly to make the whole site unreadable ?

Or is it just me? The image is on win/chrome, which probably is the most
numerous setup currently worldwide. Mac/chrome is okay.

